# 2007 - Looking back



## hape (Dec 16, 2007)

A selection of my 2007 images
Full size summary here
http://www.photomagie.eu/gallery_85_51646.php
Would be nice to see more summaries here


----------



## plentygood (Dec 17, 2007)

I started photography this summer at the age of 15.  All these shots were taken with either a Canon s3 or Canon A400 (compact).






Larger: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2297/2119755050_3fa7eeec8e_o.jpg


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 17, 2007)

startin early =0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hape (Dec 18, 2007)

plentygood said:


> I started photography this summer at the age of 15.  All these shots were taken with either a Canon s3 or Canon A400 (compact).



My favourite of your images is the b/w picture in the second row 3rd photo

Keep on enjoying photography.
Hope to see more of your pics


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2007)

If this is going to become a collection of collages done by our members featuring their best or favourite photos of 2007, then I feel I must move this over into the Photo Themes. Nice new theme. Should only be collages. I am hopping into Photoshop now to create mine .


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, I threw together a very wild, chaotic collage but that makes this a theme-thread and I will have to move it to the Photo Themes:


----------



## hape (Dec 18, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Well, I threw together a very wild, chaotic collage but that makes this a theme-thread and I will have to move it to the Photo Themes:



Top left is my favourite ;-)


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 18, 2007)

so it is meant to be a theme? hmm.. will see what I can do ...!


----------



## plentygood (Dec 18, 2007)

Hape - I really like the bottom left corner tree shot. The portraits of the woman in the middle bottom and the old man are very nice too.

LaFoto - I like the (swamp?) photo on the left edge, third down, the sunset on bottom, 4th to right, along with the middle top staircase one.

Sorry if this wasn't meant to be a theme, I just inferred that it was from the threadstarter saying they hoped to see more. Either way, I thought it was a great idea for a theme on their part.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I put my collage together not under the aspect of "my best shots from 2007" or even "my favourite shots from 2007", but as a collage that shows what I did throughout the year. I pursued the part of photography that I have always liked very much, i.e. landscapes and also nature close-ups (yes, the much dreaded, considered-as-boring-by-many flowers, for example) in my own garden and immediate surroundings. I further played with "my little studio" on one occasion, testing out lights (by making use of simple desk lights) on "Liesel", the wooden figurine. I dabbled with HDR a little, did a wedding, had my dance photos published in the shape of advertising posters, quite like shapes and forms of [modern and also mundane]architecture (though I don't get very much practise in that area), love to stroll around my two favourite cemeteries nearby - and even played around a little with deliberate out-of-focus photography (sort of "inspired" by Rob91, though I feel my approach is a lot different from his). All that is meant to be represented in that collage. Well, and I cannot leave our pets un-photographed, of course  !


----------

